# Way to ruin a joke, Craig



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Buoy! Craig has no arms and no legs and will be swimming across the bay. His name is not Bob.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Oh Buoy! Craig has no arms and no legs and will be swimming across the bay. His name is not Bob.


Hope he achieves his goal and finishes the race. 


(question... why is this placed in horror stories?)


----------

